# New Shelter Challenge - NOW!



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

**

*4 Days to the New Shelter Challenge!! Get your computers ready, and stay tuned!* :chili:


If anyone has ANY ideas about voting in this challenge please feel free to share - we have 4 days to toss around ideas. The links posted in the last challenge were NMR located in Wisconsin, and AMR located in California. Is there a central location for each of them that can be posted for this challenge? I know NMR has regional areas, does AMR as well? I'd like to see concentrated voting to the MAIN rescue this time. This way it would have a synergistic effect. Thanks in advance!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Got my 3 computers ready and waiting!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I will open a new thread for the Challenge, but wanted to post the MAIN office's for the two Maltese rescue groups here. I do hope _*everyone*_ will vote for either or both of these groups. Should we as a group - there are over 9000 registered members - can get enough votes to win for one of these organizations that groups main office can disperse the winnings. Let's get voting! :chili::chili:

*American Maltese Association Rescue* 
Escondido, CA

*NorthCentral Maltese Rescue* 
Racine, WI


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I tried to vote for the AMA rescue in Philadelphia, PA. It didn't work. Then I went to the link of the rescue to make sure they were registered with Petfinder and the link didn't work.

So, I voted for the AMA in CA again. That worked.
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

KAG said:


> I tried to vote for the AMA rescue in Philadelphia, PA. It didn't work. Then I went to the link of the rescue to make sure they were registered with Petfinder and the link didn't work.
> 
> So, I voted for the AMA in CA again. That worked.
> xoxoxoxooxox


Thanks Kerry for bringing this to my attention :thumbsup:. It has been changed to Fort Bragg, CA.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm voting for the Northcentral Maltese Rescue in Racine, WI. Simply because it is the only option in WI for Maltese versus the AMA in California. I figured it'd be easier for EVERYONE to vote for that one.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

voted for NCMR


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

VOTED!!! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't forget to vote,then go to the main page and click for food.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm tying my vote to having my morning coffee at home--much easier to remember that way, since I never miss my coffee! Vote early and vote often!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> I will open a new thread for the Challenge, but wanted to post the MAIN office's for the two Maltese rescue groups here. I do hope _*everyone*_ will vote for either or both of these groups. Should we as a group - there are over 9000 registered members - can get enough votes to win for one of these organizations that groups main office can disperse the winnings. Let's get voting! :chili::chili:
> 
> *American Maltese Association Rescue*
> Fort Bragg, CA
> ...


 
If you can vote at home,with more than one computer and vote at work,that times a possible 9,000,that could mean a lot of votes....


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Starting Sunday (tomorrow) let's all vote this week for AMR:

*American Maltese Association Rescue* :thumbsup:
Escondido, CA

We can switch off every other week. *VOTE!! :chili::chili:*
I'll cross post this in the "Challenge" thread.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Don't forget to switch voting this week to:*

*Northcentral Maltese Rescue* 
Racine, WI

*Keep voting. We might get $omethig for the fluff$ in this challenge.* :aktion033:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Bumping this up--after voting, of course :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

voted


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I have been voting everyday for Escondido!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm voting for Northcentral Maltese this week.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Bumping this up--after voting agan for Northcentral Maltese.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*This weeks voting for AMA* ...*American Maltese Association Rescue* - Escondido CA

*Let's get some prize money for the fluff$ VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!!!!*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Voted! Bumpity-bump!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Bumping up after I voted--for AMA Escondido, as suggested.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

We gotta vote harder! The Cairn rescue is winning!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The shelter to vote for this week is:

*Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine WI*

*Vote, Vote, Vote!!! Let's get that prize money!! :chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yep, I voted today for Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Racine, WI


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I must be stupid. I cannot find the vote button. I put in Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. Racine, WI pressed the search button and it comes back saying 0 shelters found.
Sorry guys I tried.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> I must be stupid. I cannot find the vote button. I put in Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. Racine, WI pressed the search button and it comes back saying 0 shelters found.
> Sorry guys I tried.


Me too. I clicked and got this message:

*Thank you for clicking!* Your click gave the value of 
.6 bowls of food for rescued animals.

But I didn't choose the shelter nor was given that option. Was it automatically chosen for me?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> I must be stupid. I cannot find the vote button. I put in Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. Racine, WI pressed the search button and it comes back saying 0 shelters found.
> Sorry guys I tried.


First you have to click the food donation button, then after that up at the top is a small button with a baseball on it that mentions the voting. Click that, then put in maltese, and racine wi and once that group comes up the vote button is there. Then you have to type in the name of the animal in the picture to confirm your vote. Hope this helps. 

Linda


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

sophie said:


> First you have to click the food donation button, then after that up at the top is a small button with a baseball on it that mentions the voting. Click that, then put in maltese, and racine wi and once that group comes up the vote button is there. Then you have to type in the name of the animal in the picture to confirm your vote. Hope this helps.
> 
> Linda


Ok, it worked this time. Lol, they put a horse who looked like a cow and I almost put cow in.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oops, I almost missed a day! 
There's still time, in certain time zones!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am english challenged ! so please challenge website don't make me take a dictionary to answer your question. A pork and a pig are the same animal for me. :smpullhair:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> I am english challenged ! so please challenge website don't make me take a dictionary to answer your question. A pork and a pig are the same animal for me. :smpullhair:


Thanks for the reminder - I got the pig today too!

Linda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump and vote


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> I must be stupid. I cannot find the vote button. I put in Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. Racine, WI pressed the search button and it comes back saying 0 shelters found.
> Sorry guys I tried.


The names of the shelters MUST be entered as the Challenge data base hase them entered

For AMR in Fort Bragg it's American Maltese Association Rescue
For NMR in Racine WI it's Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. - please note there isn't a space between the , after Rescue and Inc. It is NOT my typo it is how it is entered in their data base.



sophie said:


> First you have to click the food donation button, then after that up at the top is a small button with a baseball on it that mentions the voting. Click that, then put in maltese, and racine wi and once that group comes up the vote button is there. Then you have to type in the name of the animal in the picture to confirm your vote. Hope this helps.
> 
> Linda


Linda, thanks for posting the help.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

voted again , the reminders help !


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Have YOU voted today???*

*This weeks voting for AMA* ...*American Maltese Association Rescue*-* Fort Bragg CA*

*Get some CA$H for the fluffs!!!*
*Click Here -------->* **


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

bumpity bump! 
I got a horse this time!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just realized that i have been voting for food , which shelter should i be voting for?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

never mind i got it !!! i voted !


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Shelter of the Week for June 27 is...*

*Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine WI*

Every vote *DOES* count. Help the fluffs, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Shelter of the Week for July 4 is...*

The shelter everyone should be voting for this week is:

*American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Shelter votes for week of July 11 is...*

*Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI*

As always, THANK YOU for voting!!! LETS VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Shelter of the Week for July 18 is...*

The shelter everyone should be voting for this week is:

*American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA*

*Let us help all those rescues...there's new pups needing spay/neutering now too!*

*just VOTE!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:*
**


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

voted!! 
Will vote again tomorrow


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Shelter of the Week for July 25 is...*

*Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI*


*There isn't much time left to help the fluffs in this Challenge so VOTE!!!!!!!*

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/tpc/ARS_shelterchallenge_120x60_01


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Shelter of the Week of August 1 is...*

The shelter everyone should be voting for this coming week is:

*American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA*

*Only 19 days left to help the fluffs! DID YOU VOTE TODAY????? :thumbsup:*


----------

